# Oh NUTS Glazed ones.TNT



## kadesma (Oct 15, 2012)

Place 1 lb of pecans and 1/2 cup orange zest in a large bowl mix well. Spread this mixture on a buttered pan, jelly roll will work. Also a low sided cookie sheet. Set aside. Place  lightly packed brown sugar and 1/2 cup of milk in an 9x13 enamel saucepan. Bring mixture to boil over med-high  heat. Add 1 tab. white vinegar and boil the syrup til it reaches 230 on a candy thermometer or til the syrup forms a  soft  ball  when tested in  ice water. Pour the syrup over nuts,mixing to coat evenly. Let cool to room temp. Seperate nuts
enjoy or make closer to holidays and package with pretty bags,boxes pretty ribbions. Makes a nice gift.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds lovely Kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds lovely Kades


 These are good. and nuts are good, the sugars not so much 
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> These are good. and nuts are good, the sugars not so much
> kades


 
I know  Was thinking of using fructose, still sugar but it's so much sweeter you use much less. Maybe I'll just make it as is and give them as gifts.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I know  Was thinking of using fructose, still sugar but it's so much sweeter you use much less. Maybe I'll just make it as is and give them as gifts.


 
They would make wonderful Christmas gifts. And with halloween coming up bet some ideas would come for that with the orange zest!!!
kades (ma)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> They would make wonderful Christmas gifts. And with halloween coming up bet some ideas would come for that with the orange zest!!!
> kades (ma)


 
Halloween! That's a good idea. How about putting them in Jars marked rats brains (pecans) and tails (zest) with some red chocolate sauce marked rats blood for dipping!?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Halloween! That's a good idea. How about putting them in Jars marked rats brains (pecans) and tails (zest) with some red chocolate sauce marked rats blood for dipping!?


 Cool, kids will love them. So will mom's and dad's
kades (ma)


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Cool, kids will love them. So will mom's and dad's
> kades (ma)


 
Settled! The kids will be getting Rats Brains alla Kades from Aunty Odette


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Settled! The kids will be getting Rats Brains alla Kades from Aunty Odette


 YEA I'll start some tomorrow.
kades (ma)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 19, 2012)

Another lovely recipe, thanks Kades


----------

